# Opportunities Canada Expo - Manchester



## jellytots2melons (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi,
We are going to the "Opportunities Canada Expo" this weekend in Manchester. Has anyone else gone to these Expo's or have any info on what to look out for or questios to ask when we are there?
Thank you!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jellytots2melons said:


> Hi,
> We are going to the "Opportunities Canada Expo" this weekend in Manchester. Has anyone else gone to these Expo's or have any info on what to look out for or questios to ask when we are there?
> Thank you!


I have read many reports/comments on such events and generally they are not too complimentary. Generally it's a bunch of Immigration consultants looking to part you from your money. Just be careful about signing up with any until you've fully assessed what they say they can do for you. Some people have been charged up to $10,000 for work they could easily have done themselves.


----------



## ruari1986 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi I attended the Glasgow expo at the end of February and I have to say for me it wasn't worth the money all I could see were immigration experts who will part you from your money for things that you can do yourself but did manage to get some
Answers to questions I had just don't part with any money

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## grant r (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi, i have to agree with the other 2 posts. I recently went to an expo in london expecting to meet employers but was met with "experts" who would gladly help me to get into canada but wanted fees ranging from £3000-£4500! And what i did learn from seminars i have since found the imformation on the internet. So probably was a waste of money, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## jellytots2melons (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you for all the feedback...I'll let you know how we get on and I won't get carried away and sign things on the day!


----------



## jellytots2melons (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi, Well it was as bad as you had all prepared me for, only 2 stands related to Canda and both were immigration consultants....not the employers the website would have tou believe.

Anyway never mind it hasn't dampened our enthusiasm so will just have to find out more from this fab forum and the internet.


----------



## Arsalan786 (Mar 24, 2011)

I m agree , when I went last time in London I found it full waste of time . Google will give u more information for same time spend there


----------

